# Clarens (FS) - Routes and Activities



## ace_d_house_cat (24/5/18)

Hey guys, 

We are off to Clarens this weekend and I need some advice, particularly on which route to take. We depart tomorrow at 4pm and (whichever way we go) should branch off of the freeway after nightfall. The shortest route seems to be using the N3 and getting off at Villiers but a few friends have told me the potholes are an issue. 

Has anyone been recently? Do we use N3, Villiers/N3, Harrismith/ N1, R57? I don't mind the extra distance but I'm looking for the road wit the best surface and the smallest piece of gravel. 

Also; where should/shouldn't we eating, drinking and partying? 

Any help will be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (25/5/18)

Go to the Clarens Brewery, get one of their picnic platters and beer tasting things, a great way to spend an afternoon (or morning because hell... you're on holiday!). Buy lots of Clarens Blonde before you leave!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Go to the Clarens Brewery, get one of their picnic platters and beer tasting things, a great way to spend an afternoon (or morning because hell... you're on holiday!). Buy lots of Clarens Blonde before you leave!


'
Clarens brewery is definitely on the list! I am a big fan of Blondes, Pilsners and Weiss' so thanks for the tip. 

That and a Portuguese restaurant called Gosto is apparently is a must-see. 

Looking to get some nice pics of the car too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (25/5/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> '
> Clarens brewery is definitely on the list! I am a big fan of Blondes, Pilsners and Weiss' so thanks for the tip.
> 
> That and a Portuguese restaurant called Gosto is apparently is a must-see.
> ...


Very jealous!

There is something very relaxing about having a beer in the middle of nowhere like Clarens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Very jealous!
> 
> There is something very relaxing about having a beer in the middle of nowhere like Clarens.



i haven't been in 5+ years so i'm keen to see how it's changed. Will probs be at Clarens Brewery for the UCL final. Thanks mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/6/18)

Open roads and open roofs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (1/6/18)

Oh my golly @ace_d_house_cat 

That is *EPIC!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (1/6/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my golly @ace_d_house_cat
> 
> That is *EPIC!*



Thank you very much! Was a tad cold but there was no chance we were driving that road (Golden Gate Highlands) with the roof up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

